# Autotrail Cheyenne 634 L



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Will be taking delivery of this our first Autotrail in next couple of weeks ,its a 2001 model and would like some info what others think of them.The fresh water tank is on top of the waste one and they do not have a inspection trap inside where you can clean it out,what sort of mpg do you get at reasonable speeds,bathroom door is kinky ie it opens out to form another space when getting out of the shower etc,.Thinking if funds allow to change Status anologue aerial to digi' one, would it be best to fix the pole one inside the cupboard where the amplifier is or have it in the wardrobe allowing the longer polo one to be used, also funds permitting in the future how about reversing sensors or better camera's any one done these? . Any other info would be appreciated, thanks. PS its the 2.8 JTD.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I would think, to be realistic, the low to mid twenties for fuel and I would settle for the short pole to keep everything together , hopefully the new hole will cover the old co-ax hole. Nowt wrong with kinky doors either.Only cameras I've used have been in trucks and have been pretty unreliable. Do plenty research first.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi there,

We have had our Cheyenne for 3 years now and are still very happy with it. We put a chlorene tablet into the fresh water tank every few months unless in very regular use and have never had problems with it that way.

We get anywhere from 28 - 35 mpg (depending on type of driving) on the 2.8 jtd. It drives like a dream and I have never needed to worry about reversing sensors as the mirrors give very good rear views, and on the rare occasion that they aren't sufficient, Glenn will make sure I reverse with no problem. Anything is better than that horrible beeping as far as I am concerned. 

We have fitted freeview and a maxview crank up and have added a couple of cigar lighter type sockets in the habitation area and one in an outside locker so that we can plug in a submersible pump for ease of filling the water tank when we can't be bothered to move the van to within hose range.

The build quality is far better than our last van, no screws pulling out of cupboard doors or loose catches even after a lot of use.

Enjoy your van and as you use it you will decide for yourself what type of customisations will be best for you.

Tina


----------



## Hondaman16 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, We have owned a Autotrail 634L for over 2 years. build quality is very good, the only glitch is that the habitation electrics are in need if conciderable modification. Fuel Consumption is around the 25 MPG. We love the quirky bathroom wall.
As far as the status aerial is concerned, try it first as We have a status aerial on our van and get a great digital picture on the T.V. we also have a reversing camera fitted with automatic activation on selecting reverse gear and manual override. this is essential as I regularly tow a kit car on an "A" frame. Conclusion, this is the best van we have owned and if we where to change it , we would only consider a newer 634L with a Mercedes sprintshift chassis.


----------



## DRONGO (Mar 9, 2017)

2000my 634l-cant fire up heater on gas-is isolation valve under sink?-is there a knack to get it going?-thanks-motorhome virgin


----------

